# musicpd (mpd) doesn't stream aac



## ardya (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi folks, built current musicpd 0.13.2 from ports with aac/mp4 support, connect to an aac stream, and musicpd just sits there, like its playing, but nothing actually plays. Other streams, ogg/mp3, play fine. Is there some kind of limitation to aacc/mp4/m4a to local files only and not streams?


----------



## Saiha5 (Jan 28, 2009)

exactly ...no mp4 ...any specific issue with this?


----------

